# My Favorite “Spots” – Inshore 12/3/07



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

The forecast for today had potential disaster written all over it, promising windy conditions, extreme low tides and a fair chance at rain.  







Just the way I like it!  







So, with the moon’s crescent gleaming down through a clear, star-filled sky, I set out to meet the dawn.

























Knowing that the predicted low tide levels were going to be right at the point where getting home would become an iffy prospect, and that the westerly winds would likely push water levels even lower, I needed to get in, get the job done and get back out before walking home became my only option.









Getting in was the easy part, and before the sun had even crested the horizon, I had the outboard shutdown, the troller in the water and the rods rigged and ready.

















Over the next half hour, I worked my way through a series of small creeks, where I managed to temporarily hook, but not land, two medium-sized trout.







 Eventually, I reached the place I was headed, and was thrilled when my first cast produced a 15” trout.

















Two or three casts later, and another lower slot speck found himself making a cameo appearance in my report.  







Shortly afterward, a 15” flattie came aboard, along with another trout, and another, and another, and another, then another flounder, then some more trout! This was almost becoming a workout…









































This guy was trying to muscle in on the action…Beat It!

















It didn't come out in the picture, but this was a truly beautiful trout. Really light coloration, with a lot of pink and blue through the body.

































Even though I was busy catching and releasing my scaly friends, I kept one eye on the approaching storms to the north. At one point, I was concerned that it would be both a wet and dry road home, but the weather blew through quickly with only a few light drops falling.

















So, by this time I was starting to think about the falling tide and heading back, when I noticed a decent sized wake in the distance, near a shallow creek bend.  







It was an area I’d never been through before, but I really wanted to pick up a red to complete my slam. What the heck…I could always campout until the tide comes back in, right?









As I got within casting distance of the spot, I saw a sudden explosion of shrimp or small minnows break the surface, followed by a seemingly huge wall of water, as a big redfish lunged after them.  







The water was so shallow and clear, that I could see the red within its own wake, and my heart leaped with excitement!









My first cast landed behind the fish, as I watched him turn and head to the opposite creek bank.  







Reeling back quickly, I cast again and inadvertently landed right in the bait pod the red was after. Amidst the resulting eruption of fleeing bait, my watermelon jerk shad must have appeared a far easier target and my drag began singing a joyous song!









It was one of those battles where you think you’ve got your prize again and again, and every time he runs you’re sure that the hook is gonna pull. But luck was with me and a beautiful, 26”, 7.5 pound, 12 spot red got a few photos taken and was set free unharmed.

























By this time, I just knew I should fire up the motor and start back, but damned if there wasn’t another big red hanging around that school of bait!







 Not surprisingly, the allure of a double legal slam was too great, and hooks were-a-flyin’ once again.  







Wham! Fish on! This one was good-sized also, but didn’t quite have the vigor of his bigger brother. As a matter of fact, I was in such a hurry to get underway, that I forgot to weigh and measure him.







 Despite how it looks in the pictures, he was slightly smaller than the 12 spot.
















Getting out proved to be a challenge and taught me a few more things about my preferred fishing haunt.  







Extreme low tides are the best for finding out what you don’t know…







 









A little less than poling depth, I think…

















Can you say “obstacle course”?









There were lots of stretches where trolling motor and outboard were totally useless, and only the push pole (and a multitude of swearing) got me through.  







But, after getting past the maze of oysters, sandbars and shallow spots, I reached the spoil islands and the ICW, then continued back toward the house.  







On the way home, I decided to fish the residential docks and seawalls, since it was still early. This resulted in half a dozen strikes and two catfish.









Tally for the day;
11 Trout – 15” to 19”
2 Reds – 25” to 26”
2 Flounder – 14” to 15”

Today was another extraordinarily fun and productive outing, even though I hadn’t originally planned to fish alone. In fact, I was so impressed with the way the area has rebounded from the red tide, that I actually kept a trout and a flounder this morning.  







If this keeps up, we are going to have an awesome winter!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice fish

Sometimes it is always those bad weather days have the best fishing


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Great Report [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks like a good day for bad weather.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Pics! Enjoyed reading your post.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Love the big spots on that first red!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

nice report, looks like fun negotiating the obsitcle course, hey rain only hurts your face when you are going 45mph or faster


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Killer day. Love that 12 spotter.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice fish


----------

